# one of my Dajarra trips



## wizz (Nov 27, 2008)

some pics of the trip


----------



## wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

and some more


----------



## voodoo (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice pics...looks like a perfect location for an aps camp .


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 28, 2008)

G'day mate,

That's a hot little Speckled! Pity it was dead. Any Kingies? Perenties? Did you get into Ingrams territory?


----------



## wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

:cry:no Kingies lots of speckleds i saw one perentie about two hours south west of djarra it was to fast for pic sorry...


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 28, 2008)

nice shots, cant wait to see more pics from the trip!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks cool, is that snake split open? how did that happen?


----------



## DanTheMan (Nov 28, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Looks cool, is that snake split open? how did that happen?



That's what happen when big mean cars don't like snakes


----------



## wizz (Nov 28, 2008)

*More*

here is a few more pics and just to let you know we started at gold coast and went out to texas,saint george,cullamula,djarra,mount isa then back inland to longreach then down the coast to home..


----------



## jase75 (Nov 28, 2008)

Love the de vis. How did u find him? active or under something?


----------



## W.T.BUY (Nov 28, 2008)

did u find anything at st george


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 28, 2008)

how long did you spend on that trip and who did you go with, great photos, can not wait for the next trip were are you going next???????????????????


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

jase75 said:


> Love the de vis. How did u find him? active or under something?


 He was under a log


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

Puggs said:


> how long did you spend on that trip and who did you go with, great photos, can not wait for the next trip were are you going next???????????????????


 You do most of the driving ......so in 2 week going to the Barkley or did you forget


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

W.T.BUY said:


> did u find anything at st george


one tristis good looking...my mate pugs is the monitor man...he specialises in monitors..im more into the elapids...


----------



## Varanidae (Nov 29, 2008)

i thought we were going west of Darwin or some were near there, Barkley you just want to play with some adders,can't we stop in there on the way back???????????????????8)8)8)8)8)8)8)


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow you found lots of herps


----------



## wizz (Nov 29, 2008)

and more


----------

